# Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh !



## Neutral Singh

*Click Here to Register** (Safe Secure and Free!)*

Respected Friend, 

*We are so pleased that you have visited our network !!! *You are welcome to join in an interesting community of sikh scholars, intellectuals with a blend of sikh youth & non-sikh members, sharing their understanding of philosophy of Sikhism. We believe that this network has a good deal of information to meet your spiritual needs and there are many questions/problems surrounding present Sikh community and we know that you have much to share with us. 

Our network presents to you, a unique inter-faith platform, where you are welcome to actively participate in various forums sharing your views & ideas. While understanding the true meaning of freedom of expression, we are certain that you will love the discussion environment as enjoyed by other fellow members.
 
Most importantly, as a sikh or aspiring sikh, there are lot of ongoing discussions about relevant questions such as:  

*Who is a Sikh ?*
*Why Kesh and Kakaars ?*
*Sikh Gurus & Gurbani and so on...*
Your active participation is solicited in our endeavor to rekindle the spirit of Sikhism in present Sikh youth worldwide and spread the message beyond the Sikh community.

*SPN Administration
*
*Click Here to Register** (Safe Secure and Free!)*


----------

